# Greetings from Redding, CA



## California Master (Dec 31, 2011)

Greetings my brothers. 

I am new to this forum and would like to introduce myself. 
My name is Mike Moffat. I was raised in South Houston Lodge #1295 in 1978. I am an "Endowed" member.
I have travelled all over the USA and am currently in California. I am a Past Master of Western Star Lodge #2 in Shasta, CA. I also belong to Reading Lodge #254 in Redding.
I belong to the Scottish Rite, Royal Arch and the Shrine.

I just wanted to say hello and am looking forward to contributing to this forum.

Fraternally,

Mike


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Dec 31, 2011)

Welcome to the Community!


----------



## Steve Cumbie (Dec 31, 2011)

_*Welcome Brother !!*_


----------



## KSigMason (Jan 3, 2012)

Welcome to the Community Mike


----------



## Brent Heilman (Jan 3, 2012)

Welcome to the forum Brother.


----------



## California Master (Jan 5, 2012)

One other thing that I left out in my introduction is that I am in my first year as a Grand Lodge Inspector for the 204th Masonic district in Division II. District Inspectors in California are the same as District Deputy Grand Masters in Texas. Due to mileage,I have only two lodges in my district. One lodge, Siskiyou #297 is in the town of Mt. Shasta at the base of the famous mountain. It is almost 65 miles north from my home. The other lodge, Fort Crook #250 is 75 miles northeast from my home. Both are small mountain communities. Great Masons and a pleasure to be associated with.


----------



## Ed Nelson (Jan 23, 2012)

Weird...I know I replied to this the other day, but I don't see it.

Welcome Mike! I was raised just south of you in Orland last month. There was a member From Shasta #2 there (don't remember the name though).


----------



## California Master (Jan 26, 2012)

Hi Ed. I could not make it to Orland, but I know that a few of our brothers from this area was there for your raising. Maybe we can sit in Lodge together sometime.


----------



## Ed Nelson (Jan 26, 2012)

Let me know when #2 does any of the three degrees and I will come up. I haven't had the chance to see a degree from the sideline yet, and would love to visit historic #2!


----------



## Brother Maples (Jan 27, 2012)

Brent Heilman said:


> Welcome to the forum Brother.



:thumbup:


----------



## hlnelson (Jan 28, 2012)

Welcome


----------

